
Nintendo Lawyers File Copyright Complaints Against Super Mario 64 PC Port - aquova
https://torrentfreak.com/nintendo-lawyers-file-copyright-complaints-against-super-mario-64-pc-port-200508/
======
strategarius
Nintendo could lead such development and benefit both from royalties and free
advertising of their products. Instead, they just want to kill the results of
their fans (!) hard work. Can't say, how greedy and cowardly they look amidst
this story.

If you don't sell your successful products legally in any way, there always
would be one who can do it

